# Negative day before test and positive on test day? Even with first response?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am getting desperate here.   


17 days post EC, 3 day transfer 2 lovely embies. OTD tomorrow Fri 8th.


Because of some symptoms I had over the weekend clinic suggested testing early    On Tue. Which I did and now regret so much. Their dropper test was negative though a faint line appeared after quite a while. As I felt some positive symptoms I sent DP to get CB digital and it read 1-2 pregnant!!! Obviously we were confused but excited too. Clinic weren't sure and said ideally bloods, we live over an hour away so decided to wait. Tests since have been negative, with the faintest line appearing on first response after a while.


I am feeling so upset this morning as I had decided I would test today (had we not tested early so it was yet more tests to add to my ever increasing collection) and negative. 


What could have caused a CB positive?  Why has that gone? Is there realistically ANY chance of a positive tomorrow. I am on loads of luteal support but no different to previous cycles.


I am trying to prepare myself for the worst as that is what I am ow expecting but have had good symptoms and a positive test.


Any thoughts or experiences would be great.
Thank you
Living In hope 
X


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Tiny

I always thought that false positives were uncommon as the tests either detect the hormone or they don't, so the fact that you have had one + is a good sign. I don't beleive that the clear blue tests are particularly good and I have heard other people say that too...maybe try a different brand of test for tomorrow? The superdrug ones are very good and are much cheaper than CB.

You say that you had a day 3 transfer, but how many days ago was that? I had 'good' symptoms last time and was convinced I was pg and was then gutted when the test was negative. The signs for imminent AF arrival and pg are so very similar... My clinic _insist_ on a 16day 2ww to avoid exactly the issue you are having now, so there is a clear answer. I actually think it was a bad idea for the clinic to tell you to test early as they have now messed with your head!

 for a good result for you. Let us know what happens tomorrow.
best wishes,
Lisa


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh Tiny, I feel for you   I've had very very faint FR right through OTD (look back on the POAS early testers thread as I posted the pics up there plus an account of what happened each day) and it was a true BFP (m/c later due to Turner's syndrome but that wouldn't have affected the strength of the tests). Why don't you go and bet a beta blood test? If your GP won't do it then there are labs in London who will - think it's about £40. If it's positive you need to test in 2 days again to see how levels are changing. That's the best way to know for sure. Best of luck!! xoxox


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks girls
I am already using FR and CB, I just don't understand it.  I have asked my local private hospital and one blood test would be over £70! There isn't anywhere else locally that can do it. We are in E Yorkshire. 


My luteal support drugs will hold off AF as I am on so many. 


My transfer was 2 weeks ago today.


I will look on the  POAS thread thanks. 


My head is seriously mashed this week.
Thank you
Xxxxx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh tiny what an awful week you've had. I have seen your post on the other thread. It very difficult for anyone to give you any clear answers, and I certainly don't want to dash your hopes, as I know people do get bfn then BFP on or after OTD, but it may be that you have had a chemical pregnancy. I agree that a hcg test is probably worth paying for to put your mind at rest. Thinking of you. X


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you. My DP is calling clinic I just can't face it today keep   , going to see what they say. I am trying to come to terms with a failed cycle but finding it hard.
Xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry meant to also say I didn't think tests would pick up a chemical pregnancy? Not really sure.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have decided to have bloods tomorrow even though it's over an hour away but whatever result I get tomorrow OTD I won't be confident in it, at least bloods give a number. Feel so drained. Trying to keep hopeful but realistically expecting negative
Thank you
Xxxx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Thinking of you Tiny. Really hoping the bloods bring good news. X


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you x x x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi hun

just wanted to send you lots of hugs

this happened to me on my last cycle, very faint line 2 days before otd then bfn on otd, truly gutted as it was our last go    hope you get a little miracle tmrw and will be checking in on you

much love
Suze xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
we used to 'speak' didn't we? Gorgeous little girl you have. xx


The weird thing with this was it was a digital clearblue saying pregnant 1 - 2!!! Can't get much clearer than that so allowed ourselves to get a bit excited though not too excited as obviously the Care one was negative with the faintest line. 

At least tomorrow we might have some answers. 

I will post when we know. 
xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

didnt want to read and run hun but wanted to wish u lots of luck for ur test tomorro!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm sorry you are having a really stressful time.
I wish you every success tomorrow, thinking of you x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, you are all being very kind


Good luck RainbowPrincess, you are close now too   
X


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Just a quick update following our saga with the tests, doc believes that  we had a biochemical pregnancy hence the positive result, obviously not meant to be this time. 

Next time we are adding gonal f to the mix so 3 jabs!!! Let's hope it works for us. 

Thanks for your support. 
xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, a chemical pregnancy is horrible.
Get your hopes up and then dashed.

Will u cycle again?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you
I still can't believe we sat looking at a positive test, I think the negative clinic test first made me doubt it but I did feel pregnant and I guess at that time I was   

Yes, we hope to cycle asap which will be late Aug I think - had one natural period, need the next and will use that to start the drugs. The doc has decided to add in gonal f to hopefully help with egg production - with my age I cant hang around really! 

thanks 
xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Tiny21,

Sorry to hear your news, I really feel your pain. I am currently 11dpt (3dt). I did a pregnancy test yesterday and there was a faint line so started to get excited. I have def been having pregnancy symptoms. I did digital test yesterday afternoon and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant, however I have done a test this morning and there is still a faint line but it has not got stronger which I believe it's meant too.

I guess this sounds like a chemical pregnancy!!! I had to really hold back the tears this morning as I didn't want my husband to see me in such a state. The flood gates have now opened up as I'm just so gutted having felt like I have come so close.

I guess I just need to try and remain positive. I have 2 frozen blasts so it's not quite the end yet!

I'm hoping your next cycle is a success for you.

Jomo20 xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Jomo
Sorry to hear that you are feeling down   , you have tested early though and I certainly don't think things are over yet. The horrible thing is that preg symptoms and the drug symptoms are the same. My test was the Tue and OTD was the Fri, I tested every day after the Tue test and there were tiny lines that faded to nothing, spent a fortune on tests too. 


I found the week so stressful, it's put me off preg tests though and feel I would want bloods now to confirm.


I presume you are testing tomorrow, I will keep everything crossed for you. The tears I have shed you wouldn't believe!


Sadly we have never got frosties and this cycle is about to cost even more with a new drug but we are going again after my next period. 


Please let me know what tomorrow brings 
Xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi again,

Jomo i wanted to say that in my experience the line doesn't essentially have to get darker every day... mine didn't.
There's a thread called poas aholic and there is alot of photos of sticks on different days... Looking at this may be reassuring.

Good luck


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks girls for your messages. I would def tell anyone else going through IVF for the first time to not be tempted to do a test until the date given by the clinic. There is a reason why they give you that date. I wish I had listened. 

Tiny21 - I don't know why some clinics don't do blood tests. Luckily for me, mine do and I have it tomorrow. I can't remember the last time I have ever cried so much so I know how you feel ( big    to you). It does make you feel quite isolated, although this forum has def helped me. Try and keep positive and I hope you get a positive on your next cycle.

xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, I was just sending a message and you got there first   

I agree, till OTD the test isn't reliable, it is the OTD for a reason  . I only tested early this time as a nurse told me to!    Your result tomorrow should be much more reliable. I hope it is good news, hang on in there. I agree there are several threads re early testing and symptoms etc. It's a nightmare time but nearly over for you   
    

Believe me I have cried and cried and cried through this nightmare journey, we have now been blessed with our little boy after 7 txs but would so love him to have a sibling, we know we are so lucky already. Both of my younger sisters were pregnant just after we found out we could never have our genetic children (well my OH as he has no sperm) and that was SO hard to deal with, it is so unfair but it makes us very strong people.


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm glad you at least have your little boy but like you say it's nice for them to have a sibling. It must be so hard for you and your DH. It seems so unfair when there are people out there who fall pregnant easily and then neglect their children. I think going through something like this is very testing but like you say it makes us stronger people.

All my friends have children and always fell pregnant easily. It made me so resentful towards them and yet it's not their fault.


----------

